# ATS: all your nutjobs are belong to us



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, just check some of the responses...  

Who is NOT making Survival Preparations...and WHY?, page 1


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Stupid sheep. Yea go ahead and try to loot. How do you loot a prepper? Have more ammo, time, and people. But before you get my stuff I would burn it to the ground.

"God helps those that help themselves" But that doesn't apply you helping yourself to my stuff.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well we know where many a the idiots be know. I like the so called former marine, "I'll just take yours cause I know how", sorry there buddy ain't happenin, there always be somebody out there what wan'ts ta keep there stuff lots more then you wanna get to it. I also liked the one what was "looking forward to death, the new journey", well might just get yer wish one day. Me, I wan't somethin fer my family an grandkids ta live fer, it may not be much, bit gonna be better then what these folks gonna leave behind.

I don't care what causes the emergency, yer gonna be on yer own, the government can't take care a it, we've been told that in our trainin, be why we do what we do in emergency preparedness. An how many others what wake up instantly gonna be out there lootin an shootin?

Gonna be a sad day when these folks wake up an their part a the world is comin ta a end.

I quit readin after just a few, to depressin ta think how many peoples light bulbs be burnt out.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, those folks can be written off right now. At best they can climb onboard the FEMA bus.......

The rest of us will continue to prepare as we can, and do what we can to help ensure our continued life and that of our families. 

What really disgusts me is those who said they'd 'loot' if TSHTF. Ah well - we'll need some fertilizer for our survival gardens.......


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

That does bring up a question? Are people viable as fertilizer? Or would it be better to compost them first instead of just putting them in the garden?

 Just messing


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Freeze dried soilent green.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

worldengineer said:


> That does bring up a question? Are people viable as fertilizer? Or would it be better to compost them first instead of just putting them in the garden?
> 
> Just messing


I'm going to run them through the big chipper on the back of my tractor... they compost quicker for the garden that way (except for all that lead).


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> I'm going to run them through the big chipper on the back of my tractor... they compost quicker for the garden that way (except for all that lead).


Run that by the river er lake an they make great fish food to!


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

worldengineer said:


> That does bring up a question? Are people viable as fertilizer? Or would it be better to compost them first instead of just putting them in the garden?
> 
> Just messing


Pig food!

Snatch. (2000) - Memorable quotes (be aware of salty language)


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> I'm going to run them through the big chipper on the back of my tractor... they compost quicker for the garden that way (except for all that lead).


If there is any way you can freeze them first, it makes cleaning your chipper so much easier.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

...

little disturbed by the amount of thought going into this tangent... 

...

a well, eff em' :2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> ...
> 
> little disturbed by the amount of thought going into this tangent...
> 
> ...


I so agree with Blob... jeeeze... nuff!! they ain't worth bothering with... in the time I took to read that tripe I coulda loaded 10 rounds of 45 ...

As one of my Drill Instructors said..."If ya kain't eat it.... Kill it....er Screw it.... avoid it....


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The responses show the usual lack of common sense. One guy was against it as he doesn't have the money but he still has his "if I win the lotto" list. It starts with a 4x4 bio diesel truck, NBC suits and body armor. Hmm.. I hope that equipment is tasty and nourishing.

Common sense, start with a multi year LTS food and water store plus a lifetime of water purification methods. Until the basics have been met all the expensive toys are useless but I'm guessing many of these are in the same mindset as the New Orleans looters who were stealing plasma TVs. "No power, mass flooding, no food, undrinkable water. What should I loot? A NEW TV!" ... it's just sad.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I had something happen yesterday, or rather witnessed, that is still disturbing me today and It brought to my mind...what would really happen..

Yesterday, took kiddo to a birthday party at chuck e cheese. One of the little boys in his room is somewhat autistic. he's slow at understanding social things in life. sweet, sweet boy, wouldn't harm a flea and all the boys in his grade, including my son, love him and protect him.

He was off playing games or whatever, first time his grandma really left him because we had been there for about an hour.

He comes running up, screaming and crying.....

Another little boy, about four years old, had dropped ALL of his tokens. THIS little fellow said, I will help and starts to pick them up. The toddlers father grabbed him, rather hard and jerked him up and away from the tokens. Left a red mark on his arm, it was hurting him.

What is up with grown people doing this...a child going to help...he wasn't going to steal...yet this father had the instant mentality ogre some stupid tokens to harm another child.... 

I was shocked. the grandmother went to the man and say a few words, shortly the man boxed up his pizza and left...

I am still crying, just thinking about it.

Imagine food shortage? just imagine? An idiot would harm a child over a few token, imagine what he would be possible of doing....

Anyway, going to enjoy me week off with my kids, we are not going anywhere around people, we are cleaning around the house and I am going to organize more...I am hating people right now.

:rantoff:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fraid I'd a done a bit more then talk ta that feller. Ain't no sense in that kinda behavior. Yeah, he be one a them that "everbody owes me this", best ta drop him down the block fer he gets near yall.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Fraid I'd a done a bit more then talk ta that feller. Ain't no sense in that kinda behavior. Yeah, he be one a them that "everbody owes me this", best ta drop him down the block fer he gets near yall.


Amen rev ... That's what my hubby said.


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

worldengineer said:


> Stupid sheep. Yea go ahead and try to loot. How do you loot a prepper? Have more ammo, time, and people. But before you get my stuff I would burn it to the ground.
> 
> "God helps those that help themselves" But that doesn't apply you helping yourself to my stuff.


:2thumb:
that says it for me


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Dixie said:


> If there is any way you can freeze them first, it makes cleaning your chipper so much easier.


Don't bother with trying to clean it, just run some more brush through it. That'll be clean enough. 

As to the thread in question; there are certainly a lot of folks with some strange ideas. Those looters are in for a big surprise when they head out to the country "farms" to help themselves. :club:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I am brain dead from reading all that crap


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, 22 pages of that dribble when I read it earlier today. I was tempted to join just to let some of the "looters" know what they might encounter when they start canvassing the countryside to eat, :gaah: and mention to the "God will take care of me" crowd that God helps those that help themselves.

I was particularly fond of the ones that were going to grab their fishing poles and guns and head to the wilderness to survive, not giving a thought to the tens of thousands of others with the same idea. Sheeple.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I was particularly fond of the ones that were going to *grab their fishing poles and guns and head to the wilderness to survive, not giving a thought to the tens of thousands of others with the same idea*. Sheeple.


EXACTLY! This is the mindset that always amazes me...
Somehow these people have an invisible "switch" somewhere in their brains that's going to turn them into "instant pioneer" in a heartbeat, like Little House on the Prairie or their favorite Western. Some will grab thier BOB and hike out there to certain death... oh well, one way to solve overpopulation - give them the Darwin award!

When I first moved to my newly bought 32 acres of land back in spring 1975 up here in the Maine "back woods", you could just barely live off the land. I lived the first spring to autumn in a 16 foot Sioux tipi - hunted, fished and gathered. You could make it if you spent 80% of your waking hours hunting and gathering, but I doubt you could have had enough to get through the winter with it.

It was a challenge, because I spent the previous 3 years teaching survival at Outward Bound and Vision Quest back then. No way could I do that up here now... the game thinned out, the ocean and streams are overfished and depleted. I could dig a 2 five-gallon buckets of clams in one tide, now you are lucky to get a half a bucket. We could fill the freezer with codfish after a day out on the boat, today you're lucky to fill a small cooler.

A homestead, survival / subsistence farming is the only way to go. We have done it here for 35 years... -hard work! Farming, canning, freezing, drying, smoking and other preserving methods.

There will be a lot of hurting sheeple WTSHTF and that won't be very long from now... the "tipping point" has been reached this week and the old ship is going to capsize! When she goes down it will be every man for himself (and his family)... YA'LLS GOT YER LIFEBOAT READY?

- BC


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

BasecampUSA said:


> YA'LLS GOT YER LIFEBOAT READY?


I've got a canoe if that counts but the wind flipped it over a few weeks ago and now it's filled with water.  Gotta get out there and dump it one of these days. Or maybe just leave it there and use it in the upper garden since I don't see myself doing any canoeing this year. Actually that thing hasn't been floating IN the water for 15 years.


----------

